# Aggregieren per Excel Formel



## Herli (13. August 2008)

Hi @ all

ich hab in der Tabelle "Spielplan" meinen Spielplan, den ich mit ein paar Formeln auswerte. Nun möchte ich in der Tabelle "Tabelle" eine Tabelle erstellen in dem ich z.B. für den VfB Stuttgart die einzelnen Werte aggregiere d.h. ich möchte alle Spiele zählen, wo links der VfB Stuttgart steht. Via Pivot-Tabelle geht das, nur möchte ich das vermeiden sieht net so toll aus. 
Kennt jmd. so eine Formel?

Danke!


----------

